# Is it easier to just learn how to apply my own rhinestone transfers, or just stick with a professional?



## MizzBella (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello everyone- I have read the posts about rhinestone transfers and crystal embellishment, but I am concerned that i will waste exorbitant amounts of money trying to have my design re-calibrated for rhinestone transfers. And while I have skills using Corel Draw, it seems that the design costs outweigh the benefits for potential sales. I have used internet companies that shall remain nameless for my Rhinestone transfers and application thus far; but even after providing shirts, tags, and my own design, I just can't seem to break even! For those of us who don't have any screen printing skills but want a quality product, what has been your experience with these companies, and is it easier to learn how to apply to rhinestone transfers myself? Thanks in advance!


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

If you have a local engraver in town, you may see about getting templates made. I also believe there is a user on this forum that has made quite a few templates for individuals. I believe templates are usually made using an engraving stock which is quite cheap, for a template I imagine you'd probably spend around $25, cost to the person engraving is probably $2-$5 plus their time (takes a bit of setup). 

How a template works (or at least how I Recall seeing it work at shows):
The engraver uses a special bit to engrave holes that the rhinestones will fit in. 
You get a plastic tub and set your template in it
You pour your rhinestones on top
You use a brush or anything to move the excess stones off the template, and to cover the remaining holes on the template
You apply a mask over top, the mask should be heat resistant and probably best to get a reusable one (think Imprintables Magic Mask may work, but I'd contact them first before using it)
Then you press

After you get the template, you're looking at just a couple of minutes to put the stones in the template, mask, then press. I have not yet done this personally, only seen it at shows but have heard good things about this method as far as its speed and the template should last a long long time. I will probably be picking up an engraver at January's ISS show (plan on making some engraved signs, but will definately pick up the rhinestone stuff to offer as well). The downside to this method is if you want to make any pattern changes you will have to buy another template, I think another template has to be made if you want a specific color pattern too (I.E. two colors alternating every stone in in the design)


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

A template sounds like what you want. However, not a lot of folks will want to make the template because it "takes away" from their business of making the designs to sell. There are those that will do so, though and not for some of the crazy prices I have seen on some of these "custom" sites. I used to do my rhinestone work by hand, but I just, in November, purchased the DAS rhinestone system which uses my vinyl cutter and a thick sand mask material to make the templates. The software does the rhinestone placement on your artwork, and it is way much faster than by hand, and a little easier to work with than trying to "spray" dots with Corel. I've not tried it with designs that have more than 3 colors, but so far so good. In some of the information I've seen, it mentions that you can use one template for multiple colors if you are using multiple size stones, but I've found that it is easier to cut a separate template for each color in the design. The Mylar tape used to mask the stones is clear, so it is quite easy to line up the various pieces and put your design together. I've put a sample of a design, from artwork stage to finished product here.


----------



## MizzBella (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the responses!

"A template sounds like what you want. However, not a lot of folks will want to make the template because it "takes away" from their business of making the designs to sell."

That is the biggest problem that I've come across and I certainly do understand that companies have to make money and run a business. I'm no novice when it comes to placing the finished transfer on merchandise, but I am willing to try it if I am doing a one-color or two-color design. My current orders involve about four colors and they are just too expensive to have made again or to have templates made for. The engraver seems like it would be more than I bargained for, but I will be going to my first ISS show in January, so I will do more research then. However, I try to do as little handiwork as possible and just stick to the designing because I just simply don't have the time. I am just trying to cut costs before the upcoming football season and I thought that I should at least_ try_ to create the templates myself.


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Mizz Bella,

The problem with the templates is this. I am not bashing the template system, but if you tell someone to drill holes for an SS6 stone or as SS16 stone there is a general size for the stone, meaning there could be a difference in the size of 3-4 ss6 stones if placed next to eachother.The stones that you may purchase have a diameter or depth that is different from the holes drilled by the guy/gal who is doing the templates. The other problem is the templates can only produce up to a certain size- I think it is 9x12. Then multiple colors also become an issue.

I have not seen the DAS system, we use the CAMMS robotic rhinestone setter. 

If you have any questions or can help you please contact us.

Bob


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You are right about stone size. It is very important that you calibrate the stones you are using, and each time you use a different supplier, you must do the same. Not all ss10 stones are exactly the same size and the template needs to be as exact as possible. I have a calibration sheet/sample that I have my folks use so that we are not wasting each other's time. Also, the size limitation is the reason I chose the DAS system, which uses my vinyl cutter, over the drilling/engraving method. Those things are limited in size. With my vinyl cutter, I can make a template as big as the vinyl I can cut


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You can get the right size hole every time if you ask your client either to give the exact size or you use the PP measurement (that is Pearl Plate) that is the seive size that most jewelers use. There are two size in several SS sizes up to 18SS..over that just one size..Here is a link to an ebay measurement guide which shows the difference and gives the mm size for each. When I use this for templates, I have no problems with the design

eBay Guides - Pearl Plate Stone Size Conversion Table

and by the way Slick is right ..with the DAS system you are limited only by the size vinyl, unlike the Roland EGX350 which as an engraving table of 9x12


----------

